# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Contradicciones en el foro

## Rojinni

Hola, quería saber como actuar ante el caso siguiente: Busco un tema para obtener información y lo encuentro, aunque el hilo es antiguo me surgen dudas que no quedan claras con anteriores respuestas por lo que, 1.Si pregunto es reflotar un antiguo tema o, 2.Si creo un hilo nuevo para la duda el tema se cerrara por haber otro ya creado.
Entonces tras esto ¿que seria mejor, reflotar un tema o crear un nuevo hilo? pregunto aquí por no dar lugar a discusión dentro del hilo que pueda responder.
Un saludo mágico!

----------


## josemagic96

reflota el hilo, esta explicado muy claramente en las normas del foro  :Wink1:  saludos . :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Si reflotar el tema aporta algo, una duda compleja, una información interesante... Mejor tenerlo todo en el mismo sitio.

----------


## Tereso

Nada como reflotar un tema de hace 3 años para decir "Sí, estoy de acuerdo  :117: "  :Smile1: 

Bueno, supongo que como dijo Ravenous,  si aporta, pues yo creo que a todos nos hace bien retomar viejas ideas con aproximaciones nuevas  :Wink1: 

¡Saludos a todos!

----------


## Rojinni

Muchas gracias a los dos, intentaré aportar lo que pueda a los hilos jejeje e incordiar lo menos posible a la moderación.
Un saludo mágico

----------

